
Show HN: Mandarin Tone Trainer – A ‘Helping Ear’ for Mandarin Pronunciation - drastorguev
https://mandarintonetrainer.com
======
TheRealPomax
Please do not block "using the website" until someone gives you access to the
microphone. Simply make the parts of the page that rely on the microphone not
work, and make it obvious they won't work until people give access to the
devices you need access to.

And in the mean time let them browse the page as normal, instead of force-
hiding the content scroll bar and presenting a full screen overlay modal. If
your page explains what it's for, locking people out of that content just
because they don't trust you yet is intentionally crippling the experience for
no good reason.

~~~
drastorguev
Thanks for the feedback! We didn't realise this would pose such a problem.
We've updated the website so it asks for microphone permission after people
press the 'Record' button.

~~~
phyrex
Not on my iPhone you haven’t

~~~
unforeseen9991
Not on my PC running Chrome you haven't either

~~~
drastorguev
OK, could we please ask - did you access the website before we made the
changes? If so - have you tried clearing your browser cache?

~~~
XOPJ
Just tried is now for the first time, 8 hours since you commented and it
instantly asked for my microphone and I instinctively blocked it.

~~~
drastorguev
Thanks for letting us know - we've realised we were unclear with our initial
correction: the modal that asks for mic permission and explains that all audio
processing is done in-browser now only appears when 'Record' is pressed, so
users can check out the rest of the website.

~~~
phyrex
No I don't think so. It definitely popped up before I pressed anything for me.

------
yomly
From experience of trying to converse with actual fluent speakers of Mandarin,
there is a huge gap going from what you learn in the classroom, where you
practise the tones in slow-mo, and how people speak and listen in reality.

IMO there's no replacement for hardcore practise here - at the end of the day
it is most like a physical skill so the learning tools you use for practising
an instrument or sports technique are going to serve you well.

Focus on shortening the tones you sound (while staying accurate) and focus on
combining tones.

Thankfully there are only 4 tones so only 16 unique combinations of two tones
(actually only 15 because 3->3 isn't really used) And only 64 combinations of
3 tones

If you master those combinations in terms of speed and accuracy (both speaking
and listening) the rest of it can be composed.

Then begins the long path to memorizing every phoneme+tone -> character
pairing :)

~~~
bayesian_horse
Listening comprehension, IMHO is the last skill to develop in learning a
foreign language.

The reason is that it's "all or nothing". You either know and recognize all of
the words in a sentence, or you can't cope with the sentence at all.

The first phase of language learning is mostly theory. Mostly vocabulary and
grammar. The second phase is mostly reading, reinforcing the theory, forming a
good understanding of how the language is used. Additionally writing things,
chatting and the like. Third phase is immersion with speaking and listening.

Those phases overlap, of course, but in my opinion that's the overall process.
I've used it successfully for English and Spanish (though I haven't completed
phase 3 in Spanish yet). In Mandarin I'm currently struggling towards
mastering HSK 4 vocabulary, though relatively advanced.

~~~
jacobolus
> _Listening comprehension, IMHO is the last skill to develop in learning a
> foreign language. [...] The first phase of language learning is mostly
> theory. Mostly vocabulary and grammar. The second phase is mostly reading,
> reinforcing the theory, forming a good understanding of how the language is
> used. Additionally writing things, chatting and the like. Third phase is
> immersion with speaking and listening._

To clarify: This is the way skills develop when people _extensively study but
barely learn_ a foreign language, the way typically happens in classrooms. It
is a cruel method with poor results.

All of the actual learning of the language per se happens from listening to
(or reading) comprehensible input, which should start from day 1 (yes this
takes considerable effort for teachers to implement). Front-loading explicit
study of grammar is a total waste of time. Memorizing atomized vocabulary
words is also relatively ineffective.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Input_hypothesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Input_hypothesis)

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
That doesn't really pass the smell test for me. Even native speakers of a
language in its native country are explicitly taught grammar and vocabulary in
school. I could believe the Wikipedia article's weaker claim, that there's an
extra step between instinctively remembering "了 is the perfective particle"
and being fluent in the perfective aspect. But the idea that explicit
instruction is _useless_ , that consciously knowing grammar won't help you
acquire it at all, seems obviously wrong.

~~~
jacobolus
> _Even native speakers of a language in its native country are explicitly
> taught grammar and vocabulary in school_

It is not that there’s no value whatsoever in formal study of grammar. It
might come in handy if you want to be a linguist, an editor, a high-level
writer, a lawyer, or the like. If students want to take a grammar course in
high school or college that seems okay with me.

It just doesn’t teach basic language fluency.

Native speakers don’t start studying grammar until they have had 10+ years of
full-time experience with the language. And anecdotally, the students who
spend a lot of time reading independently don’t really need the grammar
lessons (they already have a subconscious understanding of what is or isn’t
grammatical, and the typical school grammar lesson is very slow and obvious
for them), and the students who don’t spend any time reading independently and
regularly speaking with educated adults would get more value out of instead
spending the time reading or listening to someone read. YMMV.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Native speakers don’t start studying grammar until they have had 10+ years
> of full-time experience with the language.

Untrue; formal grammar instruction begins not later than first grade in many
curricula, which is age 6-7, which would require using the language several
years before birth to reach 10+ years prior use. Native speakers begin
studying grammar about as soon as they have the intellectual capacity to
comprehend the concepts associated with grammar.

~~~
jacobolus
There is little if any formal instruction in grammar in reasonable primary
schools. All else equal, students who attend primary schools that don’t teach
grammar at all end up speaking and writing just as well as students who attend
primary schools that try to teach grammar.

When primary schools try to teach grammar it is boring, stressful, and
generally unhelpful to the students.

The dominant factor affecting students’ reading comprehension and writing
ability is how much time they spend listening and reading, especially to
material which is at an appropriate level to slightly stretch their abilities.

If schools want to spend a relatively small amount of time formally teaching
grammar to 12–17 year old students there’s nothing inherently wrong with that,
but it’s mostly only useful insofar as it attaches names to concepts so that
students can have conversations with each-other about what makes communication
effective of ineffective, or more explicitly discuss their existing
subconscious grammatical knowledge. Formal instruction in grammar (or other
kinds of formal analysis) is still no substitute for practice listening and
speaking and reading and writing (ideally with effective feedback), which
should be the main focus of language arts instruction.

~~~
musicale
> There is little if any formal instruction in grammar in reasonable primary
> schools

Maybe we need to bring back grammar school.

~~~
jacobolus
> _Although the term_ scolae grammaticales _was not widely used until the 14th
> century, the earliest such schools appeared from the sixth century, e.g. the
> King 's School, Canterbury (founded 597) and the King's School, Rochester
> (604). The schools were attached to cathedrals and monasteries, teaching
> Latin – the language of the church – to future priests and monks. Other
> subjects required for religious work were occasionally added, including
> music and verse (for liturgy), astronomy and mathematics (for the church
> calendar) and law (for administration)._

I am not knowledgeable enough about the topic to say how efficient or helpful
medieval Latin schools were at teaching Latin as a second language, but the
idea of “grammar” as part of the “trivium” (alongside logic and rhetoric)
meant something substantially different than the modern usage of the word.

------
mshockwave
I'm a native mandarin speaker but the website said I failed 9/10 questions. I
guess it's the accent problem as there are hundreds of different mandarin
accents across eastern Asia

------
kenneth
I'm currently learning Mandarin.

My strategy so far has been to take intensive classes with a private teacher
(a professional from a language school), 2h every day I'm in town. Each course
is 20 classes (i.e. 40h), and after 10 courses you're supposed to be
reasonably conversational. Because I only take classes when I'm not out of
town, and I'm constantly traveling, I've completed about 3 levels in 6 months.

I've decided to focus purely on conversational mandarin, and skip learning
Hanzi (characters) entirely. So far, tones is the part I have the biggest
trouble with. I'm told I'm alright (i.e. a lot of people are much worse), but
I still feel entirely inadequate. I often remember vocabulary without the
tone. I also have a ton of difficultly distinguishing tones when listening to
spoken mandarin and only distinguish them based on context. That triggers some
stupid mistakes like not knowing whether I heard mǎi (buy) or mài (sell),
which have exact opposite meaning but sound the same to me unless I'm
listening extra carefully. Whereas I can easily distinguish shì (to be, to
try) and shí (ten) based on context.

I feel, however, like I'm finally reaching a level of being able to
communicate in a useful way outside of my classes. I've used mandarin for
basic things in China and Taiwan (e.g. restaurants), and have mostly used it
to talk to people when going out.

There's something quite amazing about learning something new (really the first
time I've endeavored something this big and different since college), and I
feel like this'll be one that will pay serious dividends over time.

~~~
baby
I’ve tried this approach but it’s impossible to find a tutor in SF :/

So far I’ve used duchinese and wordswing but it’s def not as effective.

~~~
kenneth
I'm incapable of self-teaching a language. I need the external motivation from
a set schedule, and the interaction with another human to keep me progressing.

I moved to Hong Kong this year from San Francisco to do these classes (and
because I wanted to make the move). HK speaks Cantonese, so it's not full
immersion. But you're a lot closer to China here and there's a decent amount
of Mandarin around. The best thing to do would be to move to the mainland, but
I'm not quite ready for that yet.

This is going to sound ridiculous, but every class my teacher and I basically
spend the first hour (before getting into the official material) just chatting
about life. A lot of it is about mundane topics (travel, food, what we did in
the previous day, my adventures hitting on girls, etc.). We do it all in
Chinese. She helps me by adding to my vocabulary as I try to express these
things in Chinese. She adds new vocabulary constantly to this as well, waiting
for me to get confused and prompt her about it. These conversation are the
most helpful part of the class. They're natural and real. They hit topics I'd
use in real life daily. They also involve natural repetition helping me
naturally add the vocabulary and grammar to my repertoire.

------
claylimo
If someone wants to learn how to speak chinese, the best way IMO is to repeat
and mimic the sound of a native speaker over and over again. I used Glossika
(glossika.com) 3 or 4 years ago when they were just selling a zip file of
MP3s. So rather than trying to master individual tones out of context, you
learn how to say words within a sentence context. And through space-based-
repetition and daily practice, these sounds get more easily embedded and
familiar with your tongue and your listening ear too. So rather than trying to
memorize a bunch of tones, you're learning how all the sounds and words flow
together, and that's how you learn to sound like a native speaker.

~~~
bayesian_horse
I'd also suggest Duolingo which has audio for all sentences in its course and
uses speech recognition.

Additionally the Pimsleur courses are great, with non-interactive lessons you
can listen to with a media player. But relatively expensive, if you want to
own it legally. They also don't do characters at all, so it can only be a part
of the journey.

~~~
faitswulff
As an alternative to Pimsleur, you can often find a login to Mango Languages
at your local library's digital resources, which uses a very similar teaching
methodology.

------
yellow_lead
It's not really working for me or my girlfriend (native speaker). We can't get
past 喝(hē) (tone 1). It keeps thinking it's a third tone.

~~~
drastorguev
Hi, yes unfortunately at the moment the classifier can be quite inaccurate
sometimes, especially if your microphone is catching some background noise. We
will work on improving this.

------
byoung2
I played back the teacher's recording as a test but it said I was wrong

------
bayesian_horse
Very interesting. Just because of the visualization I learned that my voice
tends to have too much "tremolo" in the first tone and that I may be starting
the third tone too low.

Other than that it seems to default to the third tone with me, even when the
spectrogram doesn't look like it.

Duolingo has speech recognition for Chinese. It seems to check separate
syllables, but I'm not sure how precise it judges and the feedback is lacking.

Even more interesting would be multiple syllables in a sentence. And
distinguishing the consonants. In my opinion every long enough Chinese
sentence is a tongue breaker because I have to switch fast between consonants
that my mother language doesn't tell apart.

------
allan_s
does it have some connections (in term of inspiration/algorithm etc.) with
speakgoodchinese ? (an opensource project to help practice tone)

[http://www.speakgoodchinese.org/](http://www.speakgoodchinese.org/)
[https://robvanson.github.io/sgc3/](https://robvanson.github.io/sgc3/)

~~~
reubenbond
Great! We need more freely available, open-source language learning apps. I
made one for reading/typing mandarin on Android:
[https://github.com/ReubenBond/HanBaoBao](https://github.com/ReubenBond/HanBaoBao)
/
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tallogre.h...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tallogre.hanbaobao)

------
drastorguev
Helping mandarin learners practice the tones in their own time without the
need for a private tutor to correct them. Record yourself speaking in-browser,
and get instant feedback: pitch contour and what tone that sounded like. Any
feedback welcome!

~~~
drenvuk
Quick problem, It seems to have a difficult time with deeper voices. Please
fix. I do like it. Is there anything for whole sentences?

~~~
drastorguev
Hi, thanks for bringing that to our attention. We will work on it. We would
like to work towards giving people feedback on whole sentences. We plan to
work on 2-syllable words first.

------
rahimnathwani
It's great to have a tool like this be available without any software
installation.

I remember when I first started having Chinese lessons, my teacher used some
Windows-based software to show me visualisations like these. It helped a lot
to know where I was going wrong.

The visualisations here are the most useful part IMO, followed by the example
sounds.

If you're a native English speaker learning Mandarin: one tip for the second
tone is to make it sound like you're asking a question. In English, we raise
the tone of the last syllable in a question. So if you pretend you're asking a
question, you'll naturally get the right tone.

~~~
drastorguev
Hi, do you remember what the Windows-based software was called, by any chance?
Was it PRAAT?

------
Leary
Bilingual native speaker here, got 0/3 of my attempts.

~~~
tony
Non-native speaker but probably tried 20 times? I had to force it to make it
work.

I'm very very sure I can do the first tone.

Would love it if this thing did work reliably though. Also would be nice to
have one Cantonese.

~~~
drastorguev
Hi, yes the classifier needs some improving. We expect that it would be much
more difficult to make an accurate classifier for Cantonese, although we could
make a website which presents Cantonese words/phrases and lets you see your
(and the teacher's) pitch contour. Would that be of interest?

------
moron4hire
Incidentally, I'm working on a VR app for learning Mandarin. We use 360 photos
of Chinese tourist locations and add interactive content to role play
scenarios with your teacher (my company does mostly one-one-one instruction).
You causally get to take a guided tour of a location with your teacher.

For now, is just a tool we'll be using internally, but eventually it will be
expanded to many languages, have a remote class option, and have homework
assignments for individual practice, all integrating into our LMS.

------
DiogenesKynikos
This is a nice idea, but I think it needs work. It classified almost every
tone that I spoke as 3rd tone. Granted, I'm not native, but I speak well
enough that my 4th tone couldn't possibly be interpreted as a 3rd tone.

What's the training data? Is it trained on both male and female voices?
Anyways, very nice idea - I hope you pursue it and I'm looking forward to
seeing how it improves over time!

------
solidsnack9000
I instinctively blocked access before reading the page because there was no
way for me to read what the page was about before granting access -- and there
still isn't, because it blocks scrolling or reading until microphone access is
granted.

~~~
drastorguev
Thanks for the feedback! We now let you view the the page and only ask for
microphone access when you press the 'record' button.

------
rollinDyno
I use hearing aids and always have trouble discerning tones, this is my only
gripe with learning chinese and it is hindering me.

I have learned english and have got rid of my thick accent by imitating how
other people speak, I should be able to do that with mandarin. I can just
learn the pronunciation of the characters and adapt my accent as I speak. Why
is there such a stress on memorising the tone for every character?

E.g. most people will remember which syllable to stress in a word after
vocalising the word, but when learning mandaring people add the tone to their
flashcards and are expected to have a more direct conneciton.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
The analogy I've heard is that failing to distinguish between tones is like
failing to distinguish between "dock" and "duck" in English. Using the wrong
tone is a lot closer to saying the wrong word than saying the right word in a
thick accent.

~~~
thaumasiotes
The analogy to dock/duck seems fair, but I don't see why you don't want to
call that an accent. Vowel troubles of that kind are a major feature of thick
accents. Staying in the Chinese context, someone saying "fourth" in a thick
Mandarin accent will actually say "force". (Depending on how thick; they'll
probably say something more like "four-suh".) That's not because they're
saying the wrong word -- they know what fourth means; they just can't say it.

In context, this kind of thing isn't a problem because a speaker with a heavy
accent applies their own sound changes in a systematic way. It's very easy, as
the listener, to learn their accent and adjust to it... if they're coming out
with otherwise normal speech. As a foreign language learner, you probably have
a thick accent _and_ you also can't form a normal sentence, so context can't
provide the support it normally would for your odd pronunciation.

(If "dock" and "duck" were actually pronounced identically, that would cause
no problems, in the same way that the identical pronunciation of "bow"
(archery) and "bow" (decorative knot in a ribbon) causes no problems. That's
most of why it doesn't matter if someone's accent causes them to pronounce
some words as other words.)

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
As you say, a fluent English speaker with a thick Mandarin accent will
understand and often hear the distinction between "fourth" and "force". They
just can't easily produce /θ/ in their own speech. If someone's flashcards
said both words have the same pronunciation, even if they know it's important
to "adapt your accent as you speak", I'd definitely say they're learning
incorrect pronunciation.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Sure, and looking up, I think the answer to the implicit question "Why are we
supposed to memorize word tone in Mandarin when we don't need to memorize word
stress in English?" is "You do need to memorize word stress in English. The
details are up to you, but it's not optional."

But here, what I'm really asking is:

What's the difference between "saying the wrong word" and "saying the right
word in a thick accent"? In my eyes, those appear to be the same thing, so I
don't see how anything could be more like one than the other.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
If someone said "strawBERry", for example, I would identify that as
unambiguously being the right word. There is a canonically correct stress, and
native speakers will notice when you get it wrong, but I wouldn't think for a
second they might be talking about some other food I didn't know the word for.
Even with the words where stress does carry meaning (content, object, etc.), I
would identify them as a single word where context changes the pronunciation
and meaning rather than two different words that happen to be written the same
way.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Even with the words where stress does carry meaning (content, object, etc.),
> I would identify them as a single word where context changes the
> pronunciation and meaning rather than two different words that happen to be
> written the same way.

Ah, this is where we disagree. In my view, the fact that strawBERry doesn't
exist is just a coincidence. It's helpful in resolving what somebody meant by
strawBERry, but not meaningful. The structure of English is compatible with a
word pronounced strawBERry that means "barstool".

When I was a teacher in an English immersion school, I once asked a student if
classes would be happening during a... holiday? I forgot why I thought they
might not.

Anyway, the question was whether classes would be happening, and the student
understood me correctly and responded "poss", leaving me confused.

He meant that classes were suspended, and he meant to say "pause", and he was
aggrieved that the difference between the /z/ in "pause" and the /s/ in *poss
meant so much to me when he thought it should be unimportant. But it was
unimportant. The real problem was that the single word "pause" is not a valid
response to that question in idiomatic American English. If it had been, I
would have had no trouble understanding -- after all, there is no word "poss"
to get in the way.

I see tone and stress the same way. Consonant choice / tone / stress are all
parts of the word, and changing them gets you a different word.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
That makes a lot of sense to me, yeah. I'm sold that's a better way to think
about it than I was.

------
peterburkimsher
I wrote [https://pingtype.github.io](https://pingtype.github.io) to visualise
tones in pinyin, using colour and font size. It helped me learn to read Hanzi,
and sing along in church, even pick up some vocabulary for listening, but I
always struggled with speaking. Whenever I'd try to speak Mandarin, people
would just switch to English immediately.

Hopefully Mandarin tone trainer will help!

------
andrezsanchez
This is a really cool idea, but it doesn't seem to work. I enunciated each of
the tones, and the only one it recognized correctly was third tone.

~~~
savanaly
Tried this for awhile with my girlfriend who speaks Mandarin as her first
language. It does seem to be slightly too picky, often calling my
pronunciation third tongue when it should be one of the others, despite her
saying it was perfectly fine to her ear. But on the other hand it called her
pronunciation perfect all but one time, which seems pretty encouraging.

~~~
akavi
I think it might be trained on female voices.

I'm a guy, and it called all of my tones "3rd tone" when said in my normal
voice, but when I spoke in a cartoonishly high falsetto, it gave me perfect
marks.

~~~
DiogenesKynikos
I tried your trick, and it worked like a charm! I guess that's how I'll be
speaking from now on...

------
ridaj
It's a good idea but (a) it doesn't actually work (tones get miscategorized as
attested by the number of native speakers in comments who are having trouble)
and (b) practicing words in isolation is of limited interest. The hardest part
IMO comes from pronouncing sentences, which involves chaining tones correctly.

------
drenvuk
This is GREAT. I have always had an issue with tone 2 and 3 but it turns out I
have this tiny dip before the rise in my tone 2. It took a while looking at
the tone patterns before I worked it out. Now give me something for that
stupid ü or u-umlaut and then I might actually sound ok.

~~~
ylyn
That's actually fine. (I'm a native bilingual speaker, although not from PRC.)

Also, the 3rd tone is characterised more by being low than the fall-then-rise.
In fast speech the rising part is often not heard; it's only really present in
stressed syllables or possibly at the ends of sentences.

~~~
drenvuk
Any tips for the ü?

~~~
kenneth
As a native french speaking, the mandarin nǔ is one of the few things I
actually find super easy. Helps that we have the exact same ü sound in french.

------
pseingatl
Doesn't work on Safari or Vivaldi on Mac OS. After working on tones, I proudly
showed them off to a Chinese friend. "Are you saying it or singing it?" he
asked. It was then I realized how subtle these tones have to be for
conversation.

------
pascoej
This tool is exactly what I wanted whenever I was first learning
pronunciation. I've found myself using siri to check my general pronunciation
in longer sentences. This tool with segmentation would be a huge game changer.

------
jackconnor
This is incredible. As a native english speaker, tones were by far the hardest
part when living in China and speaking Mandarin. Good on you for coming up
with a clever way to teach this effectively, bravo.

------
topmonk
I just use google translate on my android phone and speak out full sentences.
It's pretty good as long as the sentences are long enough, have correct
grammar and are common things to say.

------
aashiq
I'm not sure it's working for tone 1. I played back the teacher's recording
and it thought it was tone 3. i was able to get 2,3,4 right though, and i
think it probably helped my tone2

~~~
zasz
Haha the bottom of the site says that too: Unfortunately the system isn't very
accurate at the moment, but you will quite likely be able to tell whether you
are saying the right tone by looking at your vocal pitch contour and comparing
it to that of the teacher.

------
f00_
Wish I could use this but doesn't work with Firefox or Safari :c

------
rckoepke
This is fantastic, but would really love if I got realtime feedback on my main
pitch as I am making it, instead of the full spectrogram 1-5 seconds later.
Like a little line chart.

------
jbverschoor
Doesn't work... it doesn't work It only seems to check the frequency. The
shape doesn't seem to matter, and i the shape would be correct, it classifies
as incorrect

~~~
bayesian_horse
They said it isn't accurate. Also check if there is too much noice and that
you are for example starting the third tone relatively high.

------
baot
I haven't managed to get this working yet on my phone but: would it be
possible for the same code to be used for the tones of other languages?

~~~
drastorguev
The website only works in Chrome or Opera at the moment - this may be what is
causing you problems. Potentially yes - we are starting with Mandarin because
it's such a popular language to learn. What other languages would you like to
see?

------
longtimegoogler
I think more useful, would be to play phrases and ask users to write down the
pinyin along with the tones, at least for me.

------
devin
I can't play the teacher's vocal pitch. It errors out in both Chrome and
Safari. Love the idea, though.

------
d33
Didn't get past the microphone permission request. What is it needed for? It
could be a good idea to first warn the user that it will be requested and how
it will be used.

Also, pardon a shameless plug - not sure how your app work because of the
microphone permissions, but I also wrote a freely available Mandarin listening
comprehension practice tool. It's pretty simple - I downloaded all zh-*.ogg
files from Wiktionary, extracted tone numbers from the filenames and asked the
user what they hear. You can find it hosted here:

[https://tones.strokes.ovh/](https://tones.strokes.ovh/)

Source code available here:

[https://github.com/d33tah/chinese-tones](https://github.com/d33tah/chinese-
tones)

Anyway, keep up the work, good Mandarin learning resources are always needed!

~~~
cddotdotslash
It's an app designed to provide feedback on your tones; I don't see how it
would work _without_ microphone access.

~~~
d33
Ah, so it's about the computer recognizing the tones, not the other way
around? Anyway, some sort of warning would make sense to add.

~~~
cddotdotslash
Yeah, I admit it would be nicer if the page loaded without the request first
so you could see what it's about and then request the access once you clicked
the record button.

~~~
drastorguev
Thanks for the feedback! We've done just that.

